# Electrolítico, ¿Sin polaridad?



## yosimiro (Sep 14, 2015)

Esa es la pregunta, extraje de un TV 29 pulgadas, un capacitor con todo el aspecto de un  electrolítico, pero sin polaridad marcada.
El chasis del TV es CM 865.
Y del capacitor en cuestión los datos son " R H D 6,8µf  por 50V " , mide casi 11 µf .
Pero si lo cambio, ¿Qué debo pedir?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2015)

Podría ser un electrolítico *NP* (*N*o *P*olarizado) o Bipolar

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condensador_bipolar


----------



## J2C (Sep 14, 2015)

.


 El Tv debe ser un pantalla plana y dicho electrolítico esta en el control de la parábola East-West.


 Son *NO* polarizados y no afecta la capacidad de los mismos ya que el transistor BJT ó MOS asociado es quien lleva la peor parte.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 14, 2015)

"dicho electrolítico esta en el control de la parábola East-West"

E aquí una foto del sospechoso.



Y esta es la ubicación en la placa


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 14, 2015)

Pues simplemente pidelo como un capacitor bipolar, no polar o no polarizado de 6.8uF 50v en este caso, aunque lo raro de esto es que tenga casi 11uF tiene casi el 100% de tolerancia 

En algunos lugares los conocen como filtros para tweeter


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 14, 2015)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Pues simplemente pidelo como un capacitor bipolar, no polar o no polarizado de 6.8uF 50v en este caso, aunque *lo raro de esto es que tenga casi 11uF *tiene casi el 100% de tolerancia



Por eso, es que lo quiero cambiar.

Aunque no sé si sea la causa de la falla.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 14, 2015)

Pues cámbialo, ya que lo común es de un 10% a 20% de tolerancia. 

No podría decirte si es la causa de la falla ya que no comentas dicha falla. 

Pero... podría decir que el capacitor tiene un valor impreso incorrecto, ya que lo normal es que el capacitor se desvalorice con el tiempo, no que aumente su valor


----------



## pandacba (Sep 14, 2015)

y cual es la falla que hace?, ubicaste el esquema?


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 14, 2015)

La falla, es que enciende solo el led rojo stand by, pero luego de reiterados intentos, hizo el sonido del tubo cuando enciende(esa especie de plop, que se acompaña de frituras), pero no llegó a hacerlo..

Es un televisor que traje de la calle, pero me da lástima desguazarlo.

Ya tengo el esquema, pero no lo puedo subir, tiene más de 2 megas(PDF)


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 14, 2015)

Comprimilo y subilo en Zip, en el peor de los casos en 2 partes!


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 14, 2015)

Aquí están los archivos.

Trás que me cuesta entenderlos, encima viene en partes(páginas).


----------



## elgriego (Sep 14, 2015)

Buenas tardes colega,segun contaste ,estas trabajando con el chasis solo,si es asi,desconecta el transistor de salida horizontal,y medi la tensiones de la fuente,deberias tener 130v de +b,y 24/25 volt,en la salida de baja tension. Comfirma eso, asi vamos descartando la fuente,con respecto al condensador,si es un bipolar,no tiene polaridad,pero porque sospechas de el ?

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 14, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenas tardes colega,segun contaste ,estas trabajando con el chasis solo,si es asi,desconecta el transistor de salida horizontal,y medi la tensiones de la fuente,deberias tener 130v de +b,y 24/25 volt,en la salida de baja tension. Comfirma eso, asi vamos descartando la fuente,con respecto al condensador,si es un bipolar,no tiene polaridad,pero porque sospechas de el ?
> 
> Saludos.





El de horizontal, ¿Sería el D2253?

Tengo incluso separada, la parte Hot, de la Cold.
Para hacer esta prueba debo unirlas?.

Sospecho, porque debiera tener alrededor de 6,8 µf, y tiene casi 11 µf.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 14, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> La falla, es que enciende solo el led rojo stand by, pero luego de reiterados intentos, hizo el sonido del tubo cuando enciende(esa especie de plop, que se acompaña de frituras), pero no llegó a hacerlo..
> 
> Es un televisor que traje de la calle, pero me da lástima desguazarlo.
> 
> Ya tengo el esquema, pero no lo puedo subir, tiene más de 2 megas(PDF)



primero chequea la botonera porque me parece que si no prendía es porque no van mas. Por lo menos cambia temporalmente el que prende, el sonido es de alta tensión o de la imantadora¡? ,,,ojo no es lo mismo. Cuando corto quedo el led prendido, parpadea o queda apagado ¡?


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 14, 2015)

Esta en el disipador que rodea al flyback, casi siempre o siempre suelen ser del tipo BCE. suele estar acompañado de un diodo en formato muy parecido. en tu caso ese SI es el transistor horizontal!


----------



## elgriego (Sep 14, 2015)

Hola, Organicemos el trabajo,asi no lo mareamos al colega, les parece.

Primero que chequee,la fuente.y vamos descartando.

Si el que esta junto al flyback es el tsh.

No las masas no las unas jamas,la fria no se puesde mezclar con la caliente.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 14, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> primero chequea la botonera porque me parece que si no prendía es porque no van mas. Por lo menos cambia temporalmente el que prende, el sonido es de alta tensión o de la imantadora¡? ,,,ojo no es lo mismo. Cuando corto quedo el led prendido, parpadea o queda apagado ¡?



Bueno...
Ya desoldé. y quité el horizontal, pero ya no tengo luz en el patio, y en la pieza, poco espacio, y nula ventilación.
Mañana luego del yugo, la sigo.

Solo enciende el led rojo. hIzo el sonido del PTC(eso creo) es el mismo que se oye al encender un monitor, pero no encendió. por lo que pude ver, el led quedaba fijo.

Y de la botonera, medi continuidad pulsando cada tecla, y si algunas son dudosas.

¿Le pongo un pulsador mientras?.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 14, 2015)

Hola,chequeate las tensiones de la fuente.

Después vemos como seguimos.


Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 14, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> primero chequea la botonera porque me parece que si no prendía es porque no van mas. Por lo menos cambia temporalmente el que prende, el sonido es de alta tensión o de la imantadora¡? ,,,ojo no es lo mismo. Cuando corto quedo el led prendido, parpadea o queda apagado ¡?



Bueno...
Ya desoldé. y quité el horizontal, pero ya no tengo luz en el patio, y en la pieza, poco espacio, y nula ventilación.
Mañana luego del yugo, la sigo.

Solo enciende el led rojo. hIzo el sonido del PTC(eso creo) es el mismo que se oye al encender un monitor, pero no encendió. por lo que pude ver, el led quedaba fijo.

Y de la botonera, medi continuidad pulsando cada tecla, y si algunas son dudosas.

¿Le pongo un pulsador mientras?.

Por cierto, las mediciones, de la fuente, ¿donde se toman?, ¿secundario del trafo?, ¿algún capacitor?
Van fotos...






Por cierto, de esa parte (la hot) extraje, y medí todos los electrolíticos, y reemplacé, los que se salían del 10% de tolerancia.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 14, 2015)

creo...... que podrías empezar por el principio,

el ptc de la bobina desmagnetizadora se ve fulera, medila






las tensiones de acuerdo con el esquema en los capacitores o los diodos no confundas el GND del primario con el secundario..


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 14, 2015)

angel36 dijo:


> creo...... que podrías empezar por el principio,
> 
> el ptc de la bobina desmagnetizadora se ve fulera, medila
> 
> ...



Bien, y ¿Cuanto debe medir?

Entre el pin central y uno de los laterales mide 19,5Ω.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 14, 2015)

no tiene ningun codigo? 

7R xxx 

9R  

o algo asi? 

de todas maneras si esta en corto,  fundiria  el fusible.


En el esquema de la fuente figura un conector con los voltajes podrías medir ahí las tensiones


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 14, 2015)

angel36 dijo:


> no tiene ningun codigo?
> 
> 7R xxx
> 
> ...




No tiene código, porque lo tendría en la tapa, y no tiene tapa.

Pero acabo de medir 4 que tengo de desguace, y miden 12,5, otro mide igual a este, otro mide 24...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 14, 2015)

Hay vengo y leo bien,,, pero presta atencion al *Griego* no te vayas por las ramas,,, ahora usa la lampara (foco de 100W).  Desconecta el flyback y por favor medís las tensiones y postealas. Es lo que te piden todos porque es lo mas importante 

No hace falta que este todo conectado solo saca la placa y colócala en un lugar donde las pistas ni los pines toquen algo y provoquen un accidente, en un espacio de 50Cm cuadrados te alcanza y sobra para seguir trabajando. 

saludin me voy a comer 

posdata: Si nos organizamos,,,


----------



## elgriego (Sep 14, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Bueno...
> Ya desoldé. y quité el horizontal, pero ya no tengo luz en el patio, y en la pieza, poco espacio, y nula ventilación.
> Mañana luego del yugo, la sigo.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches ,las tensiones se miden ,tomando algun punto de masa del lado frio,por ej la carcasa del sintonizador,esa si o si es el negativo de la fuente,tenes que medir en c817,pata + los 130v,quizas halla un poco menos porque el equipo esta en stby,en ese caso apreta alguna de las teclas,a ver si notas alguna variacion,en el voltage,la otra tension a medir se encuentra en el + de c820,y deberia tener un tension cercana a los 24v.
Tambien seria logico que cuando el equipo sale de stby el led se apague.

Comproba esto y mañana veremos con los demas muchachos como seguimos,con respecto al ptc ,puede estar mal,pero no afectaria en funcionamiento,a no ser que estuviera en corto,pero eso quedaria evidenciado por la voladura del fusible,y en todo caso si estuviera abierto,el mal mayor seria que no desmagnetizaria al trc,pero de eso nos preocuparemos,cuando el tv vuelva a la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 14, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Solo enciende el led rojo. hIzo el sonido del PTC (eso creo) es el mismo que se oye al encender un monitor, pero no encendió. por lo que pude ver, el led quedaba fijo.



descartamos un 50% la etapa de la fuente sobre todo la Stby, no te pongas a perder el tiempo con detalles como el PTC o los parlante ect... lo mas importante que prenda y que tengas una imagen pensa que si tenes la fuente, flyback, yugo y tubo vale la pena...  lo demas son detalles.

los capacitores que te señala el griego son las tensiones que tienes que pasar. Sabemos que hay 300Vcc en la etapa primaria esta buena. Así que anda anotando para encerrar la falla o las fallas 





posdata: NO hagas chiste pensa que confundes a todos. Usa palabra técnica dentro de lo posible.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 14, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> descartamos un 50% la etapa de la fuente sobre todo la Stby, no te pongas a perder el tiempo con detalles como el PTC o los parlante ect... lo mas importante que prenda y que tengas una imagen pensa que si tenes la fuente, flyback, yugo y tubo vale la pena...  lo demas son detalles.
> 
> los capacitores que te señala el griego son las tensiones que tienes que pasar. Sabemos que hay 300Vcc en la etapa primaria esta buena. Así que anda anotando para encerrar la falla o las fallas
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que no haré bromas, y no creo haberlas hecho aquí.
la otra razón por la que paré, es que no es solo esto lo que he estado haciendo, y como se que el cansancio, me hace pensar confuso, prefiero reanudar mañana.
Sin embargo, estoy bajando todo esto a la pc, por si no llegara a tener señal mañana.


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 15, 2015)

1:Controlar los voltajes de la fuente.
2: Medir el B+ con una lampara como carga. (podes soldar 2 cables a C-E del transistor Horizontal para facilitar la conexión de la lampara, dicha prueba sin el transistor.)
3: podes usar una lampara serie si vas a trabajar con la placa conectada a red mucho tiempo.
4: Evita hacer chistes o bromas y usa un lenguaje técnico en lo posible.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 16, 2015)

Tanto el interruptor principal, como la botonera, me habían quedado en el gabinete,por eso no 

comenzaba con las mediciones.

Ahora, hice las pruebas, (sin el transistor de horizontal) primero con el boton power de la 

botonera, y luego soldé en sus pines, un pulsador más confiable, pero al medír en el + de 

ambos capacitores, junto a ese cable azul, que va a las inmediaciones del sintonizador, y no 

hay tensión...
Bueh... hay 00,1V, y fluctua a 00,2V, también medí C821, y pasa lo mismo.

*Lo que no hice,* fué lo de soldar una lamparita a los pines del tsh ,. porque esa parte quedó en otra página  y no llegué a bajarla.

SSTC, cuando dices desconectar el flyback,¿te refieres al chupete, o  a desoldar todos los pines?


Habiendo leído el detalle, me pongo a hacer lo de la lamparita.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 16, 2015)

Solo desolad el pin +B es como levantar la patita de un componente solo que aca aísla la pista de cobre de la de alimentación y hay conectas el foco


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 16, 2015)

Acabo de poner la carga como me dijera Shevchenco(entre C y E del tsh), y nada.

Buscaré el +B del flyback, ¿y el otro pin de la lámpara?

He visto, que ese pin debe ser el que vá a  colector del tsh, entonces el otro pin de la lámpara lo debiera dejar donde está y solo desoldar el del flyback...
¿Verdad?

PD:
Acabo de hacer eso...
Y nada.

¿Siguiente paso?


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 16, 2015)

La fuente da sus voltajes?? 

el otro pin de la lampara a gnd (chasis)

Eso es para probar que existe y es correcto el voltaje correspondiente a B+ que es el que (a travez del trh) alimentan el flyback y de este ultimo se obtienen TODOS los demás voltajes!


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 16, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> La fuente da sus voltajes??
> 
> el otro pin de la lampara a gnd (chasis)
> 
> Eso es para probar que existe y es correcto el voltaje correspondiente a B+ que es el que (a travez del trh) alimentan el flyback y de este ultimo se obtienen TODOS los demás voltajes!



Ya lo hice...

Nada.
Medí en el conector cinta más ancho que une las 2 placas(cold y hot).
Dice allí, 33V  nada, también 9V  nada.





shevchenko dijo:


> La fuente da sus voltajes??
> 
> el otro pin de la lampara a gnd (chasis)
> 
> Eso es para probar que existe y es correcto el voltaje correspondiente a B+ que es el que (a travez del trh) alimentan el flyback y de este ultimo se obtienen TODOS los demás voltajes!



Ya lo hice...

Nada.
Medí en el conector cinta más ancho que une las 2 placas(cold y hot).
Dice allí, 33V-nada, también 9V- nada.



*¿Estaré midiendo mal?*


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 16, 2015)

No creo, si en la parte Fria de la fuente, miras los caps, podes juzgar el voltaje masomenos... por ejemplo si tiene un  electrolitico de 100v, ahi deberian haber entre 60 y 80v con la fuente andando... ahora.... medis sobre los 2 pines del electrolitico... si descartas que no hay ningun voltaje, medi esos caps con el ohmetro, (tester en escala de ohms baja) si te da 1ohms por ejemplo seguro que hay un "corto" en esa linea de alimentacion... si esta todo bien hay que reparar la fuente!!! 


Fijese que llegue el voltaje de red pase: los diodos rectificadores y lleguen al electrolitico mas grande.... que tambien pase la resistencias mas grandes y lleguen al IC de la fuente, si hasta ahi esta todo bien... es lo menos probable pero podes probar continuidad entre los bobinados primarios y terciarios, tambien secundarios ya que estas por que tendras que desoldar el trafo... aunque yo apuntaria al ic principal...  

Centra tu atencion a la parte HOT de la fuente, levanta 1 pata de las resistencias y compara sus colores con lo que miden en realidad... como para no cambiar de una el IC pwm ...


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 16, 2015)

OK, pero...

¿Convendría que suelde de nuevo el transistor, y el pin del flyback?

Por cierto, al transistor, lo medí, y aparentemente está bueno.

El puente que encontré es este.



Y los integrados son LA7838, y S6708


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 16, 2015)

volvamos atrás. Antes que nada no midas nada si no arranca la fuente. Lo que tenes que hacer es interrumpir la tensión que va al flyback y ahi suelda la lampara en el +b despues de la bobina y el otro cable a masa como corresponde. 

Ponte a pensar como es posible que la lampara no encienda si dijiste que tenia alta tensión el tubo 
_Hay es donde el universo entra en colapso._



Hay donde dices que hay tensión es el transformador de Standby ese nunca se quema


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 16, 2015)

Por eso decía, que algo estaba haciendo mal.

Al separar la placa, del armazón de plástico, veo que lo que desoldé dice HV, con lo que deduzco que es una salida.
Y según ese diagrama, el pin que pides que desuelde, no va al colector del TSH

Va foto.


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 16, 2015)

Podes dejarlo asi por ahora, o bien soldado, y pones el THR, donde iba y soldado, tenes que encarar la fuente! Seguro que si arreglas la fuente, sale andando!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 16, 2015)

Hola PPP

Ese desolda sacale bien el estaño como el otro y sobre el pin del capacitor de +b solda uno de los cables del foco 



Saludos a leer y practicar :estudiando:

*posdata:* YO  nací sabiendo cometí miles de errores y sigo aprendiendo y sigo cometiendo errores de eso se trata esto


----------



## elgriego (Sep 16, 2015)

Buenas noches ,si el rele no pega,nunca vamos a tener tensiones en la fuente principal.

La pregunta del millon es ,la fuente de stby trabaja,de ser asi el micro da la orden para que el relay pegue.???.


Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 16, 2015)

Soldé pin de lámpara a  + de c817, y el otro pin de lámpara a ground (una de las patas del disipador de TSH).

Nada.

La lámpara tampoco encendió.
Por cierto, la lámpara es de 70W, tengo esa, o una de 40W

Se que alta tensión tiene, porque el sacudón que me dió, no me lo olvido más.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 16, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Soldé pin de lámpara a  + de c817, y el otro pin de lámpara a ground (una de las patas del disipador de TSH).
> 
> Nada.
> 
> ...



 Y cuando lo conectas y le das power,se escucha el tic del relay???


Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 16, 2015)

No enciende!! Hay que ir por la etapa de Standby como menciona el griego. y ahora chequea con continuidad todos los catodos de los diodos de salida de la fuente para saber si alguna etapa esa en corto o algun diodo. 

saludo.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 16, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Y cuando lo conectas y le das power,se escucha el tic del relay???
> 
> 
> Saludos.



No presté atención a eso...


Lo hago de vuelta, y comento.

PD: Ningún ruido.

Por cierto, gracias a todos.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 16, 2015)

Bueno entonces ,tenes que verificar,que la fuente de stby funcione,que esta alimente al micro,que el micro al recibir la orden de encendido desde el teclado,de la orden al transistor o transitores,que manejan el relay.

Fijate eso,y mañana la seguimos.

Buenas Noches.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 16, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> ahora chequea con continuidad todos los catodos de los diodos de salida de la fuente para saber si alguna etapa esa en corto o algun diodo.
> 
> saludo.



Eso, lo hice, antes de comenzar con la medicioón de tensiones, pero lo repetire luego, prestando más atención.



Antes de seguir, creo que hay un dato, tal vez relevante.

El conector de parlantes externos, esta roto, y no por un hecho fortuito, sino, con signos evidentes de mal trato.

Podría ser el uso de parlantes no adecuados, o la exigencia de intensidad de sonido, causa de algún desperfecto, que no se haya tenido en cuenta hasta ahora?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 17, 2015)

no creo,,, a menos que la salida este en corto y demande consumo no tendría porque esos de los conectores es un juego de llaves nada mas.

saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 18, 2015)

Mirando otras cosas, y harto de no encontrar nada.
Me dispuse a armar el TV de vuelta, para ver si había omitido algo,en el diagnóstico, y entonces me concentré en revisar la botonera.
Probando continuidad especialmente en el boton de power, confirmé que estaba muy mal, y lo cambié.

Pero al mirar casi al pasar el conector de la botonera al chasis, ví dos pines puenteados, eran el de Stand by, y el de power, pero entonces miré detrás, y ví que el cable que llevaría el pulso de power al chasis no estaba.

En estos momentos busco un cable y el terminal para agregarlo a el conector...

Perdido por perdido...

PD:
Luego de soldar el TSH,  "cambiar todos los botones", y de colocar el cable faltante en el conector de la botonera..

Ninguna novedad.

Pero encontré esto





Y esto.





El tipo dice *"transistores"*, pero le pone voluntad.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 18, 2015)

Buenos Dias p p p,No quiero parecer disco rayado,pero vuevo a preguntar,el relay pega.?????



Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 18, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Buenos Dias p p p,No quiero parecer disco rayado,pero vuevo a preguntar,el relay pega.?????
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Otra de las razones por las que armé todo de vuelta, fué justamente, por si se me había pasado algo por alto, pero no...
Ningún ruido del relay.
Esta vez, tampoco hubo ruido del  TRC (la vez anterior si) , y ahora estoy seguro, que los switches están bien, y que entre la botonera y el chasis, hay comunicación..


----------



## elgriego (Sep 18, 2015)

Buenas tardes Amigo p p p,Para reparar cualquier equipo electronico debemos seguir un orden ya sea una simple radio,o un radar marino.

Aunque paresca mentira ,cualquier manual de un equipo importado,dice como primer item, Verifique que el dispositivo x este alimentado ,por supuesto eso ya los damos por descontado.

En el caso que nos ocupa,que es este tv,y viendo que posees el plano del mismo,debes hacer las siguientes comprobaciones,Primero que la fuente de bajo voltage,stby este funcionando,esta es la que siempre tiene voltage cuando enchufamos el tv y apretamos la tecla power o enc,esta fuente entrega la tension de 12v,encargada de alimentar las correspondientes etapas que deben funcionar durante el stby,como son un extremo de la bobina del relay Y801 y al regulador de 5v I 703 ,encargado de alimentar la pata 27,del microprocesador I 701,si esta tension,que debe medirse con respecto a la carcasa del sintonizador (negativo de la fuente,lado frio)Esta presente,debemos entonces verificar si en la pata 22 del micro (power) tenemos una tension presente en el momento de apretar la botonera del orden de los 5 v,estos ,son los que a traves del conector p403 van a a traves de la resistencia r840 (10k) a la base de q 804,transistor encargado de accionar el relay ,que es el que activa la fuente principal,proporcionandole los 220 de la linea al rectificador y cargando el filtro c 806,que proporciona el voltage en continua cercano a los 300v al trafo y al str etc.

Bueno medite todo lo que te indique hasta el transistor que maneja el relay ,y comentame los resultados,no te olvides que vos sos ,mis ojos en este caso y que si pasamos algun dato por alto ,podemos terminar en el rumbo incierto de los tomates.

Saludos.

Atte Carlos El Griego.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 18, 2015)

Gracias por lo detallado de la explicación.
Mientras subo el manual, en el que se ve el pcb del HOT, en la página 45

Mas tarde armo la mesa en el comedor nuevamente, y me pongo a hacer mediciones.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 18, 2015)

*LADO HOT Y LADO COLD


Buenas noches quizas muchos colegas ya lo sepan,pero lo aclaramos para los demas interesados que lean el post,Cuando utilizamos el termino sajon,hot y cold,en una fuente de alimentacion swiching o conmutada,lo que para los hispanohablantes seria caliente y frio,hacemos referencia a que la fuente posee dos masas o negativos diferentes,uno que esta vinculado directamente con la red ,los 220v ,lo que significa,que cualquier maniobra en este sector debe realizarse tomando todas las precauciones del caso ,ya que estamos en presencia de voltages mortales,como los son los 220v de la linea,por mas rectificador ,filtro etc,siempre esta presente el voltage mortal del enchufe. Del lado frio ,es decir aislado a traves del secundario del transformador de la fuente,tenemos las tensiones de salida,que pueden ser altas o bajas,segun los requerimientos del equipo a alimentar en el caso del tv del que estamos hablando,son dos una de 130v y la otra de 25v,com,o es logico la verificacion de estos voltages debe realizarce con respecto al negativo entregado por el secundario del trafo es decir desde el lado frio o aislado. Mientras que las mediciones ,que tengan que ver con el lado caliente,deben realizarse utilizando como negativo el que nos proporciona en este caso el puente rectificador y sus circuitos asociados ubicados del lado que esta conectado a la linea de 220v (lado caliente) Si utlizamos las masas o negativos incorrectos vamos a obtener resultados inexactos en las lecturas de voltage.  Lo que no se debe hacer bajo ningun motivo es puentear estas masas o negativos.hno:

Saludos.*


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 18, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Lo que no se debe hacer bajo ningun motivo es puentear estas masas o negativos.hno:
> 
> Saludos.[/B]



Pido disculpas de antemano, *lo que pregunto es en la inmensidad de mi ignorancia.*

Por qué este chasis tiene un cable azul que une justamente la masa fría (bién cerca del sintonizador) con el sector caliente.


Ver el archivo adjunto 134690


Y aquí más en detalle de dode se conecta en la parte caliente.


Ver el archivo adjunto 134694

Del lado frío, tiene un conector, del lado caliente, está soldado.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 18, 2015)

Hola angel Justamente en todas las fuentes conmutadas, estan vinculadas las masas fria y caliente a traves de un condensador y una resistencia de alto valor,estos cumplen varias funciones,entre ellas atenuar las interferencias generadas por la fuente,y otras etapas del tv hacia la red de 220v,como asi tambien,por normativas de seguridad ,disminuir los riesgos por descargas atmosfericas,en la antena,aunque esto es muy poco lo que puede hacer ante un rayo de cierta magnitud,como asi derivar transitorios desde la red de 220v ,hacia tierra ,esto lo hacen aunque paresca mentira a traves de la conexion de antena,que por lo general en los sistemas modernos de videocable esta puesta a masa,tierra.

Con respecto al cable azul al que te referis,fijate que nos esta conectado a nada del lado caliente,que va a un sector del impreso que de un lado tiene forma de serruchito y del otro lado separado,por unos 2 mm ,tambien hay un serruchito parecido, y este si, se une al lado caliente pero directamente a la linea ,esto se denomina spark gap o saltachispa,y esta pensado para que cualquier extra alta tension que surgiera sobre la masa del lado frio,busque un escape,en este caso hacia la linea de 220v  y no realice estragos sobre la parte fria.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 18, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> ,esto se denomina spark gap o saltachispa,y esta pensado para que cualquier extra alta tension que surgiera sobre la masa del lado frio,busque un escape,en este caso hacia la linea de 220v  y no realice estragos sobre la parte fria.
> 
> Saludos.



Si no se ahorraran varistores con ese cablecito azul


----------



## elgriego (Sep 18, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Si no se ahorraran varistores con ese cablecito azul



*Si la verdad que ratas inmundas.*


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2015)

Bueno, en la en el arme y desarme, tuve nuevamente la botonera en mis manos, y se me ocurrio medir los zeners de la misma...
Había 3 en corto( 1 por cada switch, 6 en total).
Busqué entre mis desguaces, y encontré los 3 (como una hora revisando 1 por 1 con una lupa), los reemplacé, y armé de nuevo el aparato.

Probé encenderlo, dandole al "power", y nada.
Probe con el de "ch +", y nada.
Seguí así, hasta que en "menú", eureka..
El famoso plop, el led de stand by seguía encendido, pero *falla del vertical *(o sea que se veía una franja muy fina en sentido horizontal en la pantalla.
Así que corte la energía de inmediato.
Tenía un solo parlante conectado, pero *no había sonido*.

Sospecho que nada de lo que hice fué la causa del resucitar, sino que esta vez, probe un botón que no había probado antes.

Debo hacer una pequeña aclaración.
No es que me empeñe en rechazar el sistema de diagnóstico, lo que sucede, es que mucho de lo que se me dice, lo entiendo desde el concepto global, pero no en el detalle.

Por ejemplo, encontré midiendo, que los 12V del ST B, estaban, pero no fuí capaz de ubicar la fuente, sino que en uno de los conectores en forma de cinta que une ambas placas...


Dice ST12V, y GND, medí allí, y los 11,5V estaban.

Por otra parte, Las mediciones, anteriores, en varias ocaciones las hice, usando ese cable azul como masa...
*¿Será por eso que no encontraba nada?*

Antes de seguir, quiero destacar la gran onda que hay en este foro de *"capos"*, y les estoy muy agradecido a todos por eso.
*Don Griego, Don Ruso, don SSTC, y Angel*, que me ha estado enviando tips , de los que entiendo..(dibujos de la placa).

*Ya lo dijo el profeta SSTC...*
*"Lo tuyo es el pictograma"*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 19, 2015)

Buen dia. Como dice el Griego hay un orden para realizar el service. Claro esta que tu no tenias a la persona que te dice que paso. ejemplo callo un rayo, vi que parpadeo la luz y el tele se apago, se cayo... en fin son datos importante... Tú lo encontraste abandonado que equivale a una persona que te deja el televisor y te dice "miralo" en fin,,, En la ciencia se utiliza un "método científico" para los técnicos seria un método científico o sea hay un orden fuente, cargas, entradas, salidas. Habras escucha muy seguido el televisor no enciende le cambie el transistor de salida horizontal y nada le cambie el flyback y nada... Y si es valido porque son partes importante, pero no la únicas que fallan. Entonces todos, pero te juro que todos van al transistor de salida horizontal y lo cambian y lo enchufan a ver si era eso,,, y Boom,,, Claro no limpiaste la etapa del chupete, no limpiaste la zona de gap y no chequeaste si el equipo esta listo para salir a pista te pusiste ansioso y saltaste todos lo pasos.

por otra parte es correcto pegar esos saltos de si hay tensión en el micro de 12Volts no chequear la fuente de Standby y es correcto. Ejem. Si hay +b lo demás esta correcto, pero dinos Medí. (ojo que hay veces no es tan asi, hay fuente que cuando están en carga se te abatatan  me paso con un equipo de música)

Ahora toca chequear la etapa vertical que puede ser muchas recoda que es una etapa problematica no la subestimes con un capacitor seco sobre todo aquellos que dicen "cambia el capacitor de salida" 

La etapa de audio déjala para la ultimo puede ser miles la razones pero todas están referida a que no llega la señal de audio créeme lo ultimo que se jode es el audio.  

Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2015)

OK, dije lo del audio, porque quiero enviar toda la información posible, no por que me preocupe más que otras cosas.

Repito, *no estoy contra del método...
*
Es que muchas veces, *no sé como realizarlo.*

Por ejemplo, lo que yo entiendo como chequear la etapa vertical, mas allá de sacar el transistor, que intuyo será ese, buscar el datasheet, confirmar que es ese, y probarlo ...

*No sé.*

Lo del capacitor, lo descartaría, porque lo primero que hice, antes de consultar, fue desoldar, y medir todos 1 x 1, cambiando todos los que se salieran del 10% de tolerancia.

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2015)

Bueno ,vamos avanzando,ya tenemos una linea horizontal de lado a lado,lo que se debe hacer en este caso ,es reducir al minimo el screen ,es el pote que esta puesto en el flyback,el de abajo el mas cercano a la plaqueta,el de arriba es el ajuste de foco,bueno baja el screen hasta que la linea apenas se vea ,de esta forma evitas que el tubo se marque (se queme el fosforo) Ahora ,siempre con respecto al negativo del lado frio,por ej la carcasa del sinto ,fijate que tensiones tenes en el ci I 301 la 7838,En la pata 1 = 9V ,8 = 24v  y  13 =  24v,puede que halla un poquito mas de 24,o un poquito menos,medite eso y comenta que tensiones tenemos.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 19, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> reducir al minimo el screen ,es el pote que esta puesto en el flyback,el de abajo el mas cercano a la plaqueta,el de arriba es el ajuste de foco



Apa!! eso es de la vieja escuela 

saludos


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Apa!! eso es de la vieja escuela
> 
> saludos



Y si ,uno ya tiene sus años en estas cuestiones. ,ademas este tipo de tv,no son como los odiosos philips ,que les tocas el screen y se apagan,es mas creo que este chasis no traia proteccion por vertical cerrado,la unica proteccion que traia es la de rayos x

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Bueno ,vamos avanzando,ya tenemos una linea horizontal de lado a lado,lo que se debe hacer en este caso ,es reducir al minimo el screen ,es el pote que esta puesto en el flyback,el de abajo el mas cercano a la plaqueta,el de arriba es el ajuste de foco,bueno baja el screen hasta que la linea apenas se vea ,de esta forma evitas que el tubo se marque (se queme el fosforo) Ahora ,siempre con respecto al negativo del lado frio,por ej la carcasa del sinto ,fijate que tensiones tenes en el ci I 301 la 7838,En la pata 1 = 9V ,8 = 24v  y  13 =  24v,puede que halla un poquito mas de 24,o un poquito menos,medite eso y comenta que tensiones tenemos.
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno...

En el pin 13), "*26,8V*", en el 8) "*27,5V*",  pero en el 1)  " *- 0,5V*" (medio voltio negativo) 

Y cuando paré la placa para poder hacer las lecturas, se cayó un fragmento (pequeño de menos de un cm de lado) del flýback, todavía no me fijé de que parte es.

¿No me diga que voy a tener que hacer lo de enrollar cable en el nucleo, y luego rectificar?
Es por la ironía...
Vengo de hacerlo seguido cuando experimentaba con el ZVS.
De paso digo, que me sigue llamando la atención, que en el panel frontal, solo me responda el switch de "menú".


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2015)

Muy bien continuamos ,nos estan faltando los 12v en la pata 1,estos vienen a traves del conector p401,del regulador I402 7812,medite eso y comenta,A.... de un lado el regulador tiene que tener una tension cercana a los 16v,en el medio nada y en el otro extremos 12 v.


Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Muy bien continuamos ,nos estan faltando los 12v en la pata 1,estos vienen a traves del conector p401,del regulador I402 7812,medite eso y comenta,A.... de un lado el regulador tiene que tener una tension cercana a los 16v,en el medio nada y en el otro extremos 12 v.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



En todos los pines, 1) -0,44V 2) -0,77V 3) -0,47V...
Tensión muy baja y negativa.

Gracias desde ya.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2015)

Hola p p p,esos voltages ,los estas midiendo en el regulador I 402 7812 ??? De ser asi,tenemos que verificar en el positivo de c 414 1000/25v o en el catodo ( la rayita) del diodo d406,
que sale de la pata 4 del flyback a traves de una resistencia fusible r416,una tension de 16v 


Demas esta decir ,que si falta esa tension ,no tenes ,ni sintonia ni vol,ni excitacion vertical,porque de ahi tambien sale a traves de un 7809 la alimentacion del jungla y otras cosas mas.

Estas usando como negativo del tester,la carcasa del sintonizador.???


Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> *Estas usando como negativo del tester,la carcasa del sintonizador.*???
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Si, así es.
Me voy a fijar, cual es la pata 4, angel me dijo algo de eso.
Y yo medí en el flyback en el pin que dice 26,5, hay 44V, y en uno que dice 15,5V, hay 290V
Y en uno que dice 132, creo recordar que decía 144V.
Pero en este caso(flyback), no usé la carcasa del sintonizador.

Me pongo a mirar eso.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2015)

Hola p p p ,todas las tensiones las tenes que medir con respecto al negativo,te digo la carcasa del sintonizador porque es el punto mas accesible,y facil de localizar y si o si esta conectado al negativo de la fuente,lado frio.

Pd las tensiones las tenes que medir ,no sobre los terminales del flyback,sino sobre los catodos de los diodos rectificadores,que salen a traves de resistencias fusibles hacia los diodos.


Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola p p p ,todas las tensiones las tenes que medir con respecto al negativo,te digo la carcasa del sintonizador porque es el punto mas accesible,y facil de localizar y si o si esta conectado al negativo de la fuente,lado frio.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



En el Capacitor de 25V por 1000µf, también hay, -0,47V.
Esta vez medido con el tierra del sintonizador.
Lo mismo en D406.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2015)

Hola con todo apagado y desenchufado de la linea,medi en la escala de diodo,desde el catodo de d406 punta roja del tester a masa ,y la punta negra a negativo,y decime cuanto mide.

Tambien si es que tu tester tiene medidor de continuidad,medite la resistencia R416 y comentame cuanto mide ,deberia medir cero,continuidad.

Estas dos medidas tiene un objetivo,primero saber si tenemos un corto a la salida del diodo,y si la resistencia se abrio,ya sea por envejecimiento,o porque tenemos un corto en esa linea.

Saludos.
Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 19, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Bueno...
> De paso digo, que me sigue llamando la atención, que en el panel frontal, solo me responda el switch de "menú".



chequea si hay tension en cada pulsador después con el tester continuidad en los pulsadores y seguí la linea porque esta la salida y la entrada de los pulsadores


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola con todo apagado y desenchufado de la linea,medi en la escala de diodo,desde el catodo de d406 punta roja del tester a masa ,y la punta negra a negativo,y decime cuanto mide.
> 
> Tambien si es que tu tester tiene medidor de continuidad,medite la resistencia R416 y comentame cuanto mide ,deberia medir cero,continuidad.
> 
> ...



_desde el catodo de d406 punta roja del tester a_ *masa* ,_y la punta negra a _*negativo*

*R416*, *tiene continuidad.*





SSTC dijo:


> chequea si hay tension en cada pulsador después con el tester continuidad en los pulsadores y seguí la linea porque esta la salida y la entrada de los pulsadores
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 134850



Power     2,77V,
Ch Up     0,36V
Ch D       0,40V
Vol Up     2,77V
Vol D       2,77V
Menu       0,34V
Enter       0,35V

La continuidad la medi al cambiarlos..
Solo so se oprimen.

PD:
Volví a medir el pin que en el flyback contra la carcaza del sintonizador, y dice 15,5V, y solo mide 0,04V, y si mal no recuerdo...negativo.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> _desde el catodo de d406 punta roja del tester a_ *masa* ,_y la punta negra a _*negativo*
> 
> *R416*, *tiene continuidad.*
> 
> ...



La prueba la hacemos ,para saber si tenemos un corto circuito a la salida de esa tension,tiene que medir o diodo,o abierto,pero nunca menos de 500 ohm,hace la siguiente prueba, ahora medi desde el anodo del diodo a masa,cuanto mide ?


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2015)

Siempre a masa del sintonizador, 
Del ánodo a masa   1734  (se fue cargando de a poco)
Del cátodo a masa, 500, y varía (idem anterior).


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2015)

La resistencia r 416, decis que te mide continuidad entre extremos,entonces medite la pata 4 del flyback a masa y contame que mide.????


Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2015)

No quiero interrumpir, pero la imagen se abrió, (*llenó la pantalla*).*¡¡Vertical funcionando!!*

Eso sí, enfoca como el tras..

Voy a encender y apagar un par de veces más, a ver que pasa.





elgriego dijo:


> La resistencia r 416, decis que te mide continuidad entre extremos,entonces medite la pata 4 del flyback a masa y contame que mide.????
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Esa medición, ¿es de tensión con el TV encendido?, ¿o estática, y de resistencia, con el TV apagado?


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2015)

Con el tv apagado y todo desconectado de los 220v


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Con el tv apagado y todo desconectado de los 220v



Contra la masa del sintonizador, y en escala de diodos, el pin 4 mide 1730.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2015)

entonces esta abierto el bobinado del flyback,tendria que medirte casi un corto la pata 4 es una bobina que se une al negativo del flyback pata 7,si medis entre estos dos,pata 4 y 7 no tenes continuidad ?


Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2015)

Hay continuidad, entre 4 y 7.

Esta la *pantalla llena,* (*Vertical funcionando*) 
Pero se oye una especie de fritura suave, del yugo, o del tubo, o ¿Será un sonido normal, que por estár el gabinete cerrado nunca lo había oido?

Sigue sin haber sonido.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2015)

Hola,,No puede ser una perdida de alta,provocada por los años de humedad que ha chupado ese tv,seguramente el ruido viene del chupete.

 Que raro arranco asi de una,no tendras la plaqueta rajada en la parte del flyback,o soldaduras partidas ???


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola,,No puede ser una perdida de alta,provocada por los años de humedad que ha chupado ese tv,seguramente el ruido viene del chupete.
> 
> Que raro arranco asi de una,no tendras la plaqueta rajada en la parte del flyback,o soldaduras partidas ???



El ruido puede que venga de allí,
1)¿Debo poner algún gel en el chupete?

Este TV, tenía mucho polvillo, pero nada de cucarachas ni algo raro, se veía bastante seco.

2)*Sigue sin haber sonido*,o será que este TV muestra el ruido blanco sin sonido.
Y los botones del panel frontal, parecen intercambiados.
El boton de menu, no solo enciende, sino, que además apaga. o sea que *es el power*.
Luego veré como se reasigna eso.

3)En cuanto al flyback, voy a mirar la placa detenidamente,¿le resueldo los pines, y veo de donde es el fragmento que se cayó?

4)En cuanto a la imagen, se ve bastante desenfocada, parece que allí tambien estuvieron "jugando".


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2015)

Hola es probable que sin sintonia ,no tenga ruido de fondo,en este momento no me acuerdo,hace años que no reparo uno de esos,provalo con señal.

Con respecto al chupete,si sabes como sacarlo y descargarlo,tenes que limpiar el area del vidrio y del conector del trc con alcohol y dejarlo que se evapore,lo mismo tenes que hacer con la goma del chupete.
Una ves que este seco lo volves a poner en su lugar y provas ,generalmente estos tv ,no necesitaban que les pegaramos el chupete ,ni con gel ,ni con fastix ya que la sopapa hacia buena presion sobre la campana del trc impidiendo la fuga de alta.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 20, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Con respecto al chupete,si sabes como sacarlo y descargarlo,tenes que limpiar el area del vidrio y del conector del trc con alcohol y dejarlo que se evapore,



Mismo que el señor *griego* dice limpia la zona del tubo paño y alcohol, en cuanto al chupete es mejor si compra uno nuevo  nada de pega pega.

Volviendo al yugo vas a tener que darle con un pincel y secador de pelo para limpiarlo bien  eso es lo que yo hago cuando me vienen televisores con tiempo de estar guardado.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 20, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Mismo que el señor *griego* dice limpia la zona del tubo paño y alcohol, en cuanto al chupete es mejor si compra uno nuevo  nada de pega pega.
> 
> Volviendo al yugo vas a tener que darle con un pincel y secador de pelo para limpiarlo bien  eso es lo que yo hago cuando me vienen televisores con tiempo de estar guardado.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 134862




Como se nota que usted es una persona joven colega,siempre ampliando los imformes con imagenes e ilustraciones.

Lo felicito.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 20, 2015)

1)Repasé todas las soldaduras del flyback, y cualquiera que me resultara sospechosa

2)Revisé la placa, para ver si había rajaduras, y no.

3) Limpié con alcohol nuevamente el tubo (en donde se debe) y el chupete, que está en bastantes buenas condiciones (así que de comprar ni hablar).

3)Está pendiente la prueba con señal, porque...

a) Al mirar el conector del sintonizador, observé que estaba inutilizable(destruido).
Me dije, no hay problema, entre los que he guardado (solo por las dudas), tiene que haber una ficha que corresponda.
Encontré una  casi igual, y me dispuse al transplante, *pero...*

b) Para realizarlo, necesitaba más potencia calórica(usé 2 soldadores juntos, ambos caseros).

c) Para poder colocar el nuevo conector, debía sacar ambas tapas al sintonizador, cosa que con una se pudo, y con la otra no, ya que había una pequeña bobina, que impedía tal operación.
d) En la tarea de extraer la bobina...

Se rompe, me dije bueno, concentrémonos en soldar el conector y después buscamos reemplazo.

5)Al comenzar a soldar, me bajó el azucar,y me temblaba tanto el pulso que soldar era imposible.

Así que aquí estoy, luego de comer, esperando que se me pase el bajón.
¡¡Qué bajón!!

Y ya que estoy en eso, veré si encuentro una bobina de ese tamaño, y valor(dice 9225), eso sí, en la placa queda una parecida

Edito:
No encontré ninguna de ese valor , conseguí un alambre de similar calibre, y le di idem cantidad de espiras, midiendo resistencia, me daba lo mismo que la anterior.
Lo que no pude, es dejarlas igual de juntas, pero veré...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 20, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Para realizarlo, necesitaba más potencia calórica(usé 2 soldadores juntos, ambos caseros



Podes ayudarte con una pistola de calor o un secador de pelo porque lo que te impide es la disipacion del metal pasa cuando quieres levantar un disipador soldado 

la bobinita es cuestión de probar cual da mejor resultado recuerda que es un filtro 

saludo y felicitaciones por el avance


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 21, 2015)

Rearmé el TV, para probarlo con señal, y nuevamente, *no enciende*.

Por todo lo antes visto, ¿El sospechoso es el flýback?

Ahora si se escucha el click (imagino que el relay).
Esto sucede tanto al encender con el botón menú, como al apagarlo con este, o el interruptor principal.

¿Debo hacer nuevamente la prueba de la lámpara, o las mediciones estáticas?

Como pista, puedo decir, que el TRC, llega a cargarse, pero no enciende, ni hace el plop característico.
Esto lo sé porque lo probé con el destornillador aterrizado.

*Edito:*

Me había olvidado, del screen, y al retocarlo, se puede ver nuevamente, que..

*Enciende, pero no hay barrido vertical.*


----------



## elgriego (Sep 21, 2015)

Buenos Dias p p p,si no tenemos la tension desde la pata 4 del flyback el tv no puede tener vertical ni sintonia.  Entre la pata del flyback,la resistencia que sale de esta y el diodo rectificador,por algun ,motivo se interrumpe el circuito,yo sospecho del flyback,anque es raro puede tener un falso contacto interno,volve a medir entre la pata 4 y masa o negativo.

 Pd Recordaras que no me gusto que se arreglara solo.

Saludos.


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 21, 2015)

Si tiene la posibilidad de usar (en lo posible) una mesa de vidrio o bien pones el tv de costado (solo sacas la tapa mas grande del tv) y a oscuras lo enchufas para ver si no se ve un pequeño chisporroteo, a veces sirve darle golpesitos con el martillo de goma.... esto sirve cuando anda a veces, otras no, o luego de un golpe vuelve a andar... tal vez no sea su caso... pero le sirve como otro método poco ortodoxo de búsqueda de soldaduras frías/quebradas! 

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 21, 2015)

yo digo que hay un salso contacto. Puentea el pulsador con 2 cables desde el integrado para encenderlo. Por otra parte cuando hay un falso contacto yo lo tuerzo hasta que muestra donde esta el falso contacto.

saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 21, 2015)

Aclaro de antemano que encendí 2 o 3 veces, el TV en la oscuridad, para ver si había algun"chispazo", pero no, entonces me puse a medir en frío, entre el pin 4 del flyback, y carcasa del sintonizador.

Luego traté de ver nuevamente al menos la franja horizontal.

Interrumpo el relato para plantear, una sospecha.

Ustedes dirán.

*Sospecho que es un capacitor...*

Pero hasta allí solo ustedes pueden decirme si es cierto, y cual puede ser.

Sucede, que ese vertical no comenzo a funcionar, *hasta que hice la medición entre el pin 4 y la carcasa del sintonizador.*

El detalle, es que llegó a un valor determinado pero pulatinamente, *como cuando se va cargando un capacitor.*

Ahora acabo de hacer esa medición, entre pin 4 y carcaza del sintonizador, y a que no saben ....

Aclaro que también medí entre pin 4 y su ground, pero el flyback, que yo sepa, no tiene capacitor interno.

¿O sí?

El TV no arrancaba, porque había estado más de 24 horas sin probarse*(tiempo suficiente, para que se descargara el capacitor).*

*Esa es mi sospecha.*

Otra aclaración que debo hacer, es que los capacitores con que reemplacé a los"defectuosos", si bién, estan dentro de la tolerancia capacitiva, *no son nuevos.*



pss:pss:pss:

Edito...

¿Será el de 1000Ω por 25V?


*PD:*

Sigue sin responder el panel frontal, salvo el botón "Menú" que es el "Power".


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 21, 2015)

Podes cambiarlo por un cap de un poco menos de capacidad, he igual o mas voltaje, también cambiar el diodo que lo alimenta, si hay un inductor asociado que este en buenas condiciones...


----------



## elgriego (Sep 21, 2015)

Buenas Noches p p p,pero mide contiinuidad entre la 4 y masa,eso es una bobina tiene que medir muy baja resistencia casi corto.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 21, 2015)

Lo hice, medía 1,2Ω, con el tester en función buzzer(continuidad).

*El problema, es que ese valor, se obtuvo con el vertical funcionando.*
cuando no lo estaba, comenzaba a subir hasta aproximadamente 1200/500, y luego daba abierto.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 22, 2015)

Eso lo tenes que medir con el equipo apagado,o la lectura no sirve,continuidad medimos con todo desconectado y apagado.

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 24, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Eso lo tenes que medir con el equipo apagado,o la lectura no sirve,continuidad medimos con todo desconectado y apagado.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que quise decir, es que las mediciones, se hicieron cuando la falla, ya no se manifestaba.

Pero por supuesto, *el TV estaba apagado y desconectado*, cuando hice esa medición de continuidad.

Lo he dejado sin conectar, por unos días, a ver si se manifiesta la falla de vuelta.

Y de paso, para ver, cual es el factor, que lo hace arrancar...

Porque sospecho que pueden ser por los *reiterados intentos.*


----------



## acalienda (Sep 24, 2015)

Ha juzgar por el tamaño del condensador, su tension y su capacidad, es casi seguro que es sin polaridad.
Si el condensador fuera electrolitico con polaridad de 6,8 uF y 50 V , seria mucho mas pequeño.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 26, 2015)

El TV, luego de 2 o 3 días sin encender, arrancó bién.
Porque no puedo saber cual es la falla.

Lo probé con señal, y no tenía sonido.

Entonces conecté unos parlantes de PC, a la salida de sonido, y había, entonces desconecté los parlantes, y toque los pines de dicho conector, con los bornes de otros que tenía(menos Watts, pero iguales Ω).
Cambié los parlantes.

*Ahora tengo sonido.*

Lo que no he podido hacer(porque no se como), es reparar el panel frontal(botonera).

Solo funcionan, menú (como Power), Power(como menú), y Enter como tal.

Ni ch down/up, ni vol down/up.
Con lo que no puedo cambiar de canales, ni graduar sonido, ni entrar al menú para calibrar algunos detalles de imagen(un ligero efecto de cola de cometa en el rojo).

Pero se ve bastante bién(tuve que retocar ambos controles desde el flyback).

Luego de armarlo, para que ocupe meno lugar, intenté encenderlo de vuelta y 

Pero será para otro día.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 27, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> Luego de armarlo, para que ocupe meno lugar, intenté encenderlo de vuelta y
> 
> Pero será para otro día.


 

No te pusiste a pensar que cando pones la tapa de atras presiona la placa y esta como tiene falso contacto no te deja encenderlo :cabezon:


Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 28, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> No te pusiste a pensar que cando pones la tapa de atras presiona la placa y esta como tiene falso contacto no te deja encenderlo :cabezon:
> 
> 
> Saludos




*
Obvio que lo pensé...*




*
Pero luego de armarlo*

:cabezon:


--------
--------

Pero, como dije antes, me preocupa más, el panel frontal.

Porque ya conseguí precio del flyback....
*
Pero no tendría sentido, hacer el gasto, si el panel no funciona.*

Y en consecuencia, no podría cambiar canales, graduar el volumen, y sobre todo, calibrar algún mínimo defecto de color que me parece ver.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 29, 2015)

yosimiro dijo:


> *
> Obvio que lo pensé...*
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Colega,tenes dos posiblidades,la primera en base al manual verificar ,toda la seccion del teclado,es decir sus componentes asociados,principalmente las resistencias,sin descuidar los touchs que suelen hacer esas cosas raras que mencionas,y sino ,opcion dos,conseguir el control remoto.

Pd, en caso que el problema se presentara en el bobinado de salida del flyback,creo que era la pata 4,tenemos una solucion alternativa ,que seria realizar un bobinado sobre el nucleo de este, para obtener esa tension escurridiza.


Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 30, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Colega,tenes dos posiblidades,la primera en base al manual verificar ,toda la seccion del teclado,es decir sus componentes asociados,principalmente las resistencias,sin descuidar los touchs que suelen hacer esas cosas raras que mencionas,y sino ,opcion dos,conseguir el control remoto.
> 
> Pd, en caso que el problema se presentara en el bobinado de salida del flyback,creo que era la pata 4,*tenemos una solucion alternativa ,que seria realizar un bobinado sobre el nucleo de este, para obtener esa tension escurridiza.*
> 
> ...



Insisto en que agradezco vuestra paciencia.

Todavía no volví a abrir el TV, pero voy a tener todo esto en cuenta, y esa es una idea que se me había cruzado, y me cito...


yosimiro dijo:


> ¿No me diga que voy a tener que hacer lo de enrollar cable en el nucleo, y luego rectificar?
> Es por la ironía...
> Vengo de hacerlo seguido cuando experimentaba con el ZVS.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 2, 2015)

Buenas. 
Yo la tiro por si vale de algo. 
En el último taller que estuve hubo un tv que volvió tres veces. En taller estaba dias funcionando, lo retiraba el cliente y al rato llamaba quejándose de que no funcionaba. A la tercera vez que lo recogió y volvió a llamar me acerqué al domicilio y cierto no funcionaba, lo destapo, saco el chasis para revisar y arranca. Despues de varias pruebas, golpecitos, retorcimiento de placa, etc.. sin fallo, monto chasis pongo tapa y no arranca. Destapo miro bien sin tocar nada y veo una paqueña chispa, ahora sí veo algo y es que la masa del trc estaba colgando, suelta de uno de los muelles y hacia corto. Lo extraño es que no se quemaba nada ni saltaba fusible, solamente no arrancaba. 
Quien dice una masa, puede decir dos resistencias rozándose etc etc..

Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 5, 2015)

Junté ganas, y abrí nuevamente el 29 pulgadas.

Encontré un zener abierto, es el que va asociado al sensor del panel frontal.

Van apareciendo culpables.

Me parece que voy a extraer el flyback completo, para ver si en sus pines  se puede ver algo flojo.

Edito...
Lo del zener...
Falsa alarma.

Resoldé todos los cables de uno de los conectores del panel frontal.
El otro no presenta defectos.

Extraje el flyback
Superficialmente, no se le ve nada.
¿Se le puede hacer alguna prueba?


----------



## elgriego (Oct 5, 2015)

Hola colega,salvo medir continuidad del bobinado,otra cosa no puede hacerse.

Quizas si comfirmamos que la falla esta ahi,calentar la pata con el soldador,cosa que si la soldadura interna este mal,con la recalentada,vuelva a hacer contacto,no es un metodo muy cientifico que digamos ,pero,,,en ocasiones ha resultado.


Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 5, 2015)

Al menos, descartaré eso, para buscar fisuras en la placa.

PD:
Entre:
1 y 2    -- 1,7Ω
1 y 3    -- 1,7Ω
2 y 3    -- 0,9Ω
4 y 6    -- 1,4Ω
4 y 7    -- 1,0Ω
4 y 9    -- 1,1Ω
4 y 10  -- 1,2Ω
6 y 7    -- 1,1Ω
6 y 9    -- 1,2Ω
6 y 10   -- 1,3Ω
7 y 9    -- 0,8Ω
7 y 10  -- 0,9Ω


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 5, 2015)

el tema de los flyback es mas maña que ciencia. Tener uno nuevo para comparar, Tener un elevador o un oscilador cosa que si tiene una bobina en corto deje de oscilar, en fin. En tu caso no creo nunca escuche de un falso contacto en la parte interna del flyback si en la bobina del chopper que después de años de temperaturas cambiantes se sulfata y se parten y uno ni cuenta 

*saludos* 
*
posdata:* en serio yo pase 2 dias, una noche, 2 paquete de cigar y mucho mate amargo para encontrar que sulfato estaba en un cristal


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 5, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Tener un elevador o un oscilador cosa que si tiene una bobina en corto deje de oscilar, en fin.



Lo que tengo, es un *ZVS*, o un *Joules Thief,* pero no veo que eso pueda servirme para probarlo, salvo en la alta tensión.

Y con el ZVS, me parece, que me excedería un poco.


Ya cerré nuevamente el gabinete, pero esta vez, todo salvo el tubo, quedó afuera.

Lo iré mirando con tranquilidad.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 5, 2015)

ya te digo lo tuyo es un falso contato y eso que quieres probar no lo vas a encontrar tiene de estos guantes 







dejalo tubo pa abajo, coloca la placa al costado, con los guantes la agarras, la torces y vas a ver como sale el falso contacto


----------

